# From the ash a button rises



## plamenppp (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a part of what I have been collecting for the last 6 months and yesterday and the day before it was time to process it. I was not in a hurry, I was doing the job slowly with finesse. Here is what rised from the ashes - a nice yellow button. The process involved AR (1:3), urea, water, SMB, borax amonium chloride and some sulfuric acid for cleaning (it had borax only under it's belly which should tell and when heated it did not tarnish). It's weight is 7.36 grams which is good for a babybutton.


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice, Real nice. Well done.

Still waiting on my first little gem.

Deano


----------



## plamenppp (Jul 24, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Nice, Real nice. Well done.
> 
> Still waiting on my first little gem.
> 
> Deano



I remember my first little gem. It looked more like a copper button (because it had a lot of copper in it) and it was 0.23 grams but it was a button and it proved I can do a bigger and better one. All you need is time and reading the forum.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks heart shaped to me. Nice touch! :lol:


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 24, 2011)

Simply beautiful, I'm jealous.


----------



## plamenppp (Jul 25, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> It looks heart shaped to me. Nice touch! :lol:




It is heart shaped in actually  Probably because it loves me


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 25, 2011)

plamenppp said:


> This is a part of what I have been collecting for the last 6 months and yesterday and the day before it was time to process it. I was not in a hurry, I was doing the job slowly with finesse. Here is what rised from the ashes - a nice yellow button. The process involved AR (1:3), urea, water, SMB, borax amonium chloride and some sulfuric acid for cleaning (it had borax only under it's belly which should tell and when heated it did not tarnish). It's weight is 7.36 grams which is good for a babybutton.


sure is pretty! nice!


----------

